

Fermat's Unfinished Business - munin
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/11/23/fermats-unfinished-business/

======
ionfish
Another sense in which it's not over is the question of what the weakest
system is which will prove FLT. Various people have suggested that it should
be provable in PA. Colin McLarty has been working on this and has managed to
reduce the requirements substantially. There's a preprint available of a paper
to be published in the Bulletin of Symbolic Logic, although he may have
progressed further since writing that.

<http://www.cwru.edu/artsci/phil/Proving_FLT.pdf>

------
philjackson
When Andrew Wiles's wife finally thought it was over...

------
ctdonath
Great time to raise something I've long wondered about:

N[0] = 2

N[i] = 2^N[i-1] - 1

Does _that_ generate only primes?

~~~
tzs
That's not yet known. It's not even known if that sequence contains infinitely
many primes or not.

------
fragsworth
Conjecture:

For each set of numbers 2^2^n+1, 2^2^2^n+1, 2^2^2^2^n+1, etc., none of these
sets contains exclusively prime numbers.

